# Betta Questions.



## Shirley Lamprouge (Aug 20, 2008)

I wish to try and help with any questions you might have. I'm always reading up on Betta's, from your first Betta to breeding. So please come here to be informed and inform others.


----------



## Deadpoolio (Sep 16, 2008)

Hello Shirley,
I was wondering if female betta's try to eat the eggs in the bubble nest? Yesterday I noticed my pair mating. I have a male/female pair in a 40gal aquarium and I figured that 40gal would give them lots of space. Unfortunatly today the nest looks to be destroyed and I can't see any eggs in the very few remaining bubbles. Also, the male seemed to be doing a great job of building, maintaining, and protecting the nest up to when I went to bed last night. That leads me to believe that he didn't destroy it.


----------



## Deadpoolio (Sep 16, 2008)

I have a follow up question as well. The tank that the betta's are in will be a community tank. I'm just slowly putting it together, and since I had the betta's already, I figured I'd throw them in. 
My question is, are there any community fish that will leave eggs and fry alone? i.e. if I leave the betta's in and they continue to breed do the fry have a chance? 
I'm pretty sure I know the answer is no. Fish will always eat smaller fish. But I thought I should ask anyway.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Do you guys think a dedicated forum for Bettas would be good to have here on Aquarium Forum? Think it warrants it's own section yet?


----------



## Deadpoolio (Sep 16, 2008)

I think that it would be very helpful. Betta's seem to be a very popular fish. They have very unique behaviour's and can be relatively easy to care for.


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

I agree.... that's a good idea!


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Good news! 
http://www.aquariumforum.com/f10/new-forum-added-bettas-764.html


----------



## Shirley Lamprouge (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi everyone sorry I haven't replied in a while. I had some computer problems. As for breeding Betta I have read and heard from others that once they have mated you should removed the female. The male cares for the fry so you don't have to worry about him eating any of them. Also I know that snails and aqua frogs are good friends for betta, but i don't think they should be in the breeding tank, or around the fry. So just make sure that after mating the only thing in your tank are the eggs and male betta.


----------



## Tim mckinney (Oct 10, 2008)

I concure with the excellent Idea!
Betta Forum, YES!!!!!!!!
Tim


----------



## Tim mckinney (Oct 10, 2008)

I have had a male build a nest and introduced a female after putting the tanks close together where they could see each other , the female began to show signs of having eggs in her body, that is when I introduced her, the nest was full of eggs and the female was almost dead from his squeesing of her, I left her in there and the next morn she was dead. the eggs never hatched because the male was not a good housekeeper and ended up eating all of them within a day of two. I should have taken the female out? Does the male feel threatened by the female being in the same tank with him after wards? etc. What are the chances of the young surviving with just the male in the tank?
Tim


----------



## Shirley Lamprouge (Aug 20, 2008)

After they have mated you must take the female out of the tank. You can't leave her in there because the male will hurt her and she will hurt the eggs. The male is the one who cares for the fry.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Whats the best way to get Betta fish to breed?


----------



## block2 (Sep 12, 2008)

MediaHound said:


> Whats the best way to get Betta fish to breed?


Always introduce the fish you want to breed, to each other. For 2 -5 days have them next to each other, so that they can see each other. I sometimes put the female in to the breeding tank 1st then put the male in to the tank in a jar. This way the male can't damage the female, if the female does not want to respond. Also put something in the tank, so that the female can hide if she wants to.

The breeding process can be very brutel on the female, she will go to the top on several occassions exhausted, but she should come around after an hour or too, this is when you should remove her as her job is done.

The male will protect the nest and the eggs, any eggs that fall from the nest, he will put back. Once the fry appear, again any that fall from the nest he should put back, but be very careful as once the fry start to swim freely by themselves this is when you have to take the male out, otherwise he will eat the fry.

Regards
Jeff


----------



## Tim mckinney (Oct 10, 2008)

excellent , I will try again. With that information, I want to go and get me a female and a male to try again, oh yea, another tank set up that makes 33 tanks so far headed for 100. bettas are just gorgeous.


----------



## block2 (Sep 12, 2008)

Tim mckinney said:


> excellent , I will try again. With that information, I want to go and get me a female and a male to try again, oh yea, another tank set up that makes 33 tanks so far headed for 100. bettas are just gorgeous.


Hi Tim,

check out my thread regarding indian almond leaves in the betta forum, maybe useful, and if you want any leaves check out my post in the classifieds.

Regards
Jeff


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Thank you Jeff!


----------



## Tim mckinney (Oct 10, 2008)

I went to the betta forum and found the information I needed from Jeff. Thank you again. Tim


----------



## krause the kid (Oct 11, 2008)

that helps thanks for posting


----------

